# best scope for 10/22



## .243hunter (Dec 28, 2009)

hi guys was wondering what your personal opinions were for a good 10/22 scope. i plan on getting the gun and scope this summer. i will be buying the gun that already has a tapco 10/22 tactical stock which is kinda in the ar platform. i was maybe thinking a red dot? is this a good choice or not? just looking to get some helpful input


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Lots of answers for your question because for one, it's too broad, and for two, there is no such thing as "best." What is your budget? Main application, etc?

Leupold 3-9x33 EFR, Nikon 4x32 Rimfire, or 4.5-14x32 Burris Timberline are great compact options with a full lifetime warranty.

AH


----------



## .243hunter (Dec 28, 2009)

i would be looking to spend up to $150 on it. i dont want to get anything cheap but i dont want anything that will be complete overkill on the gun. a scope that is good for the money is what im looking for.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Then Nikon Prostaff 4x32 Rimfire. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## .243hunter (Dec 28, 2009)

Have you ever owned one of these scopes? And if so did you ever have troubles with it? I looked it up on Cabelas and it looks like a decent scope.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes I have. Very bright and clear, positive clicks, great repeatability (if you are a "clicker"), and a full lifetime warranty - no questions asked. Duplex reticle and a large field of view. These are around $110. Will outlive you for sure...


----------



## .243hunter (Dec 28, 2009)

sounds like a good scope. I will check it out when i make my next trip to cabelas. Thanks for the imput.


----------

